# check out the new BMC impec final 2011 swiss model



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

finally, it is happening in Geneva....
I love the natural carbon with the grey lung....:thumbsup: 
http://www.velogessien.com/


----------



## anq (Jan 9, 2011)

They're not lugs! They are 'shell nodes'. 

Marketing terms aside it's one sexy bike.

Cadel's bike is really garish though.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The yellow "shell nodes" look rather bulky and garish to me...like a something out of the LEGO design house. I read the marketing blather but really, what's the point? Maybe it'll grow on me. The all black one doesn't look too bad...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Are these available in the USA yet?


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

No Impec is available to the General Public (World-wide) - November delivery for the US Market.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

So far, the team seems to be sticking with the SLR01, at least for the Classics anyway, as far as I can tell having watched Paris-Nice and the Tour of Flanders on Versus. Perhaps the Impec is less suited to the cobbles, or has some teething problems...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Been watching the spring classics and the Impec has been conspicuously absent until yesterday at the Tour de Romandie where a number of BMC riders were on them. Cadel Evans was still on an SLR though.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually the Team is using the Impec - when watching the races the focus is on the front/break away. Cadel, George did choose the SLR01 for the cobbles - they have the Impec available to them.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

BMCUSA said:


> Actually the Team is using the Impec - when watching the races the focus is on the front/break away. Cadel, George did choose the SLR01 for the cobbles - they have the Impec available to them.


Is that "actually" different from my two previously posted observations? Are you agreeing, disagreeing, amplifying or what? 

I'm aware of what part of the races the cameras focus on, and have kept an eagle eye out for the appearance of the Impec at every opportunity. That's not to say there couldn't have been one in the races I mention, just that in my careful observation I didn't see them. There were some BMC riders on them in the Tour Down Under, then none for awhile (at least on the parts of the races televised on Versus, Paris Nice, Paris Roubaix, ...), then they made their appearance again yesterday as I noted.

I don't have any information as to the cause...availability, team policy, rider preference...???


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

The Team is using & riding/racing the Impec - they (Impec) have been present at the Spring Classics - in the Di2 version (The Team is sponsored by Shimano), I agree that more visibility of the Impec would be very nice.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Something doesn't add up*



BMCUSA said:


> The Team is using & riding/racing the Impec


SOME of the team are using the Impec, it looks like most of them aren't, and for the record I'm watching every every event I can on steephill.
Is the Impec a dud or are there manufacturing issues? There was plenty of marketing baloney this time last year, Cadel rode it for a stage or two, then went back to his regular bike. Now it's supposed to be available in November? That's a year and a half after its debut!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> SOME of the team are using the Impec, it looks like most of them aren't, and for the record I'm watching every every event I can on steephill.
> Is the Impec a dud or are there manufacturing issues? There was plenty of marketing baloney this time last year, Cadel rode it for a stage or two, then went back to his regular bike. Now it's supposed to be available in November? That's a year and a half after its debut!



Somewhere I read an interview with a BMC rep who said they are working on a resin issue with the impec. Maybe "issue" wasn't the right word, but that is how I interpreted it. They apparently pulled all the riders off the Impec, and are now re-introducing them to a few riders. Also claimed a November'ish ETA for the Impec. 

Still a nice bike. I think I'd take all black.

EDIT:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/05/gallery/giro-pro-bike-johan-tschopps-bmc-impec_172371


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you, interesting link. From the video on the BMC site it looks like they are using a resin transfer process -like Time. Hopefully Easton or someone is helping them, that would be impossible to figure out by yourself.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Easton is not involved in any way with the Impec - The resin transfer process is quite a different process than the one Time uses.
The BMC Team at the ToC are riding the Impec and have the Team Machine (SLR01) as back-up/spare bike - a special Impec snow-plow device is being tested for the 2 first stages at the ToC.....Welcome to sunny California!


----------



## Promocop (Aug 25, 2011)

I rode it at the Cynergy launch. Loved it. Could not figure out the 'kickstand' thingie. Explain please


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

This from Eurobike. Looks pretty sweet to me.

Google Translate


----------

